# Harley/Indian rear fender



## carlalotta (Apr 19, 2010)

I recently came across a NOS rear fender and have been trying to identify it. After consulting another CABE member, we think it might be Harley or Indian. If anyone has a good picture of a rear Harley or Indian fender, could you please post it? Or if you have any info? Thanks so much  

I would post a picture of the fender but I accidentally left it at my dad's house. Darn!


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's an Indian. It is somewhat of a standard raingutter type fender, but the edges are rolled. 












Here's the Harley fender. These have deep 1" sides on them.


----------



## carlalotta (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for the great pictures! I apparently have an Indian fender


----------



## kunzog (Apr 23, 2010)

Most likely you dont have an Indian fender. Like Scott,  said Indian used somewhat standard fenders, except for the front with skirts on some years. There were a lot of common 28" replacement fenders made.


----------

